# Hymer light fitting



## foxy58 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Rear Lights*

Hi, we are new to this, and indeed motorhomes. We have just bought a L.H.D 1990 Hymermobil 644 TD, and on our first trip he indoors contrived to reverse it into an iron post, breaking both the rear offside tail light lens, and the side rear smaller indicator fitting.

Our enquiries so far have lead us to believe we have to buy the complete light fitting for both, does anyone know if it is possible to buy just the lens for the rear tail light?

Cheers foxy58


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Foxy58, 

Did you get a chance to respond to my email I sent to your yesterday?

"Thank you for your email, please can you send a photo of an undamaged side marker as this was not included in your email. I would also like your Hymer serial number so I can double check if Hymer can supply a replacement, but I am doubtful of this. 

Any replacement will be supplied as a complete unit as you it’s uncommon for lenses to be available as a spare. Could you also let me know the overall measurement of the base of the light unit where it meets the body, so I can source an alternative light unit if Hymer are unable to assist."

To attemt to source a lens, then I would need the information embossed on to the lens to identify the manufacturer such as Jokon, Hella or Britax and any other numbers etc that would be included with this.

In many cases for a light unit such as yours a complete unit can be just as cheap as a lens.

If you can provide further information, then I will be able to assist with your enquiry.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Have a look here as they may have what you are looking for. If you don't see what you want give them a call as they are very helpful and much less costly than Hymer.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/rear_lamps_and_marker_lights/rear_cluster_lights.aspx


----------

